# What to go with



## nytmaregto (Feb 10, 2015)

I've had my 05 a4 for almost a year now and have saved up a good amount of money to put towards my baby. I really wanted to hear from fellow gto owners on what they would suggest to go with to get the most out of her. Supercharger? Turbo? Procharger? or maybe something different. It's completely stock and just has over 10k miles.

Thanks


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

If it is a daily go with supercharger. For an a4 i would say a maggie since the centrifugal need high rpms to make boost And will work better with m6.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Like he said a maggie would be the best for a DD but if you haven't done anything else to the car suspension and drivetrain are going to rear their head. It's going to get expensive.


----------



## nytmaregto (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes it's my DD and nothing else has been touched on the car yet. I was planning on other upgrades after the big one was out of the way. would you suggest starting with suspension and drivetrain first? Just really looking to get the most out of my car. hopefully pushing 500-550 bhp. 

Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd get the driveline and suspension done first but that's me. It can easily be just as much of a "big one".  I bought most everything on sale and have over 2 grand in suspension. I have more in the driveline, brakes and wheels (widened stock) for tires with enough meat.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

i would do the drivetrain and suspension first. on my first car I increased the power and broke the drive shaft. luckily no other damage but it could have been much worse. Not as sexy as BHP but walk before you run.


----------



## nytmaregto (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. Any suggestions on parts? what brands to go with and to stay away from?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have not had good luck with gForce FWIW. I'd go to the Drive Shaft Shop (DSS) for driveline. To beef up the driveline you want driveshaft, axle stubs and anti-wheel hop half shafts. Motor and transmission mounts would be nice too. For suspension talk to Andy at Kollar Racing.


----------

